# Gonna try something different with chicken...



## Bbqbrad (May 14, 2011)

At the next competition I go to, I am thinking about turning in pulled chicken. I know, I know.. "WHAT ARE YOU THINKING?!?! THIGHS WIN!!!"

Well, I make great pulled chicken. So I'm going to see what the judges think. But here's where I want some help. 

What would be a good way to make the box? It's a KCBS comp. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## cookking (May 15, 2011)

Go for it!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 15, 2011)

I kind of think I would work on getting my thighs just right and put them on top of the pulled chicken. Put your lettuce in the box real nice, put a good amount of pulled chicken in the bottom and up the sides a little, thighs on top.  
I'd be impressed!


Pigs


----------



## Uncle Bubba (May 17, 2011)

Make sure the garnish looks good as there are judges in western ny that are dicks and think its a lettuce contest.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 18, 2011)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Make sure the garnish looks good as there are judges in western ny that are dicks and think its a lettuce contest.


Sad, but true. I however DO NOT! Give me a box with iceberg lettuce, I'll score it probably low on appearance. Would you use iceberg lettuce at The Royal or Jack? Don't think so.


----------



## bigwheel (May 18, 2011)

Thought the KCBS rules required turning in so many recognizable portions i.e. chunks of stuff. Know a pile of shredded chicken would get it tossed in the trash quick at a LSBS or IBCA comp. Now I heard of a fella who shredded up Baby Back ribs for the pushed pork phase of the contest. That should work.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 18, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Thought the KCBS rules required turning in so many recognizable portions i.e. chunks of stuff. Know a pile of shredded chicken would get it tossed in the trash quick at a LSBS or IBCA comp. Now I heard of a fella who shredded up Baby Back ribs for the pushed pork phase of the contest. That should work.


Pulled pork back ribs? Hummm...... You may be on to something there. Hay, pulled pork is pulled pork, right? I mean ya got to cook ribs any way. I have seen a guy cover ribs with pork fat and cook, then finish on the hot side of the pit after he took the fat off and then sauced them. I don't know how they scored, sounds like a experiment is in order. Also saw a guy coat his ribs in bacon fat one time they tanked as I remember.


----------



## bigwheel (May 18, 2011)

Old moss back cooking chum was working on a brisket mop that contained bacon fat. Sounds like a good idear to me. Snazzy new avatar you got there. Hope Barney dont see it...lol.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 18, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Old moss back cooking chum was working on a brisket mop that contained bacon fat. Sounds like a good idear to me. Snazzy new avatar you got there. Hope Barney dont see it...lol.


No worry. Barney has the best stuff.


----------



## bigwheel (May 18, 2011)

Well Barney can't be pharting around with that stuff. They call that Evidence tampering sides he might lose his pension or something. Now did not I hear yall got some part of the killer weed market legalized up there in Noo Yawk? Now eggactly whut be the legalese on it? They doing it like CA with the storefront docs writing scipts all day then the old hippy just walk next door to buy the meds? Enquiring minds need to know this kinda stuff. Thanks.


----------

